# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Yellowbelly

## JLC

The Yellowbelly ball python was first discovered in 1997.  Amir Soleymani's trained eye was the first to notice this peculiar looking ball python at a reptile show. He bought the animal as a normal, believing that it would prove out to be something special.  Two years later, he proved it to be genetic.   In 2003, the Yellowbelly morph was proven by Dan & Colette Sutherland of TSK to be co-dominant with a striking super form: an off-white patternless ball python with a pale yellow stripe down its back. This super form was named the Ivory.

The most typical features of a Yellowbelly are its rich coloration, a marking on the top of the head, distinct flames coming up from the belly, a clear belly, and a checkered pattern along the edges of the belly.  The degree to which each of these characteristics may present themselves vary considerably from one snake to the next.


aalomon


Aes_Sidhe - Rafal Lisinski


Aes_Sidhe - Rafal Lisinski


Aes_Sidhe - Rafal Lisinski


Aes_Sidhe - Rafal Lisinski


carlene16


FatBoy - Frankie Burney


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


koloo921


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


PitOnTheProwl


PitOnTheProwl

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Fatboy's Ball Pythons
J. Kobylka Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (06-09-2011),_AlexisFitzy_ (06-07-2014),angeluscorpion (09-06-2012)

----------

